# Unable to log into new bugzilla install.

## mark4

I have just created a new install of bugzilla-3.6.4, executed the webapp-config and ./checksetup.pl.  Everything installed fine.  The adminstrative account has been set and I can browse to the bugzilla front page on my server.  When i attempt to log in and give the username@... plus password and click login i am redirected to http://my.page.com/index.cgi (i.e. it directly specifies the cgi file).  This loads a totally blank page (loading completes but im left with a solid wall of white with no content). If i hit refresh I get the bugzilla start page but I am NOT logged in.

I have cookies and javascript enabled and am not running any funky script killers (tho i am using adblock and ghostery).    If itry log in using internet expunger I click login and am told "IE cannot display this page". I have attempted to log in from multiple machines using both IE and FF.  At no time am I able to completely log into my freshly installed/configured bugzilla system.

----------

## Hu

Are there any relevant messages in the Apache error log?  Does Firefox report any error with the page?  Is the page actually zero length or just free of viewable content?  What HTTP status code does Apache report for the execution that generates the blank page?

----------

## mark4

seems i get some segmentation faults in /var/log/apache/error.log when i click the login button :/

i cant figure out what it is that is seg-faulting though.

----------

## Hu

Assuming you have a relatively modern kernel, check dmesg.  Modern systems tend to write a line when a process is killed by a segmentation fault.

----------

## mark4

sorry for long delay, i moved house :)

dmesg doesnt get any messages in it at all when i try log in.

----------

